# Viper error Service req. 00010030



## TeeFactory (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone help with a viper problem 

Service req.
00010030

Only thing online is Multi sensor/optical light fault.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

It's a failure of the multi sensor. Too much light can cause this, but if your lighting situation hasn't changed, then you may want to try cleaning the sensor for any ink or debris buildup. Look at the Printhead Carriage, there is a graphic of a pair of scissors on the side, the sensor is just below that. After cleaning it, if the problem continues, it might need to be replaced.


----------



## TeeFactory (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Jerid,
I have tried this as well as taking it off and cleaning the sensor.
Maybe it needs to be replaced. Although the blue sensor light still works.


----------



## TeeFactory (Sep 11, 2011)

Answer was new motherboard.!!!!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know!


----------

